# Grail kit acquired - Aurora "Meat Wagon" 37 Packard Ambulance



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got this kit on ebay at a decent price. The kit is unbuilt, mint, has the instrux and decals. This, along with the Aurora Hearse kit Were two grail kits that I'm happy to finally have in my collection.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

congrats, looks like a cool kit indeed.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice score! Now the question is, are you going to build them? 

I wouldn't say this or the '39 La Salle Hearse are grail kits for me, but I wouldn't mind having them in my stash.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Super cool! Many kits I collected for years only to collect, not to build. But now I find myself building them again. I wondered if you bought it to build also!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

The LaSalle Hearse was a bit of a glue bomb so I am restoring it. The Meat Wagon is going to stay minty fresh in the box...but if I saw a built version I'd pick it up to accompany the box. I'm very pleased that both of the boxes are in very good condition.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool find. those kits are somewhat common but pretty collectible and go for a fair bit nowdays. I wish they were 1/24 though. Box art is great.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Good going Chris :thumbsup:
There's no feeling like when you score a cool old Aurora grail! :wave:
Denis


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks guys. djnick66 - I guess I should add - you're right, they're out there to be had, but I have definite limits to what I'll pay. Part of the fun of the chase to me is getting them at a (relatively) reasonable price. Add yep, that Kunstler artwork is killer, my main reason for acquiring them.

BTW, happy BD, Denis!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is the good/bad/good thing with places like eBay though. Kits that you used to think were super rare, really are not that rare. At any given time you can find pretty much any Aurora kit on eBay in one condition or another. So, at least you know they are out there.

Yeah the price and demand may be high or higher than you want to pay, but if you are patient, you can usually get a deal. I have bought probably 100 Aurora kits off eBay over the years, and usually pay about half of the going rate. So I can get a $100 kit for $30 if I shop around and be patient. Or buy an empty box or bagged kit, two partly built kits, etc. 

It's a blast trying to find that one kit you really really need.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wish that a model kit manufacturer would release these same kits from brand new moldings in 1/24th scale with the original Aurora box art.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

CeeDub,

Congratulations! I know the feeling, having just snagged the DVD set of _The Time Tunnel_ Volume 1 for five bucks at a local flea market. Scoring a grail item at a good price, almost makes me treasure it more dearly than if I'd paid top dollar for it. But if I were in your shoes, I'd still build the Meat Wagon...


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> I wish that a model kit manufacturer would release these same kits from brand new moldings in 1/24th scale with the original Aurora box art.


Years ago, IIRC, they had that talk at the original Polar Lights/Playing Mantis. Obviously, nothing ever came of it. I'd jump at a 1/24 LaSalle Hearse.

Nice find Mark, and I agree 100% I got the first season (original release) of the Outer Limits years ago from an online pawn shop for 99 cents! When I got the 2nd season for 11 bucks about a year later I still felt I was way ahead. I'll be on the lookout for a built Meat Wagon, but there are a lot of small parts that could easily be lost...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> ...I'll be on the lookout for a built Meat Wagon, but there are a lot of small parts that could easily be lost...


Aaah, an old hand like you could find a way around a mere peccadillo like that, CeeDub!


----------

